# fwiw- hps lights came in.........



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

and those suckersput out some light. 

Imade a couple U brackets for them and mounted 2 on the bow and pointed them down towards the ground. Had to turn them off because alot of indirect light was hitting my neighbors house 50 yards away.

I still have 4 more lights to mount but really don't think I'll need but 2 more. I got the capacitors coming so I'll probably just mount a total of 4 lights and wait to mount the last 2 after I try them out.

With the honda on eco-throttle, when I plugged in 2 halogens it would cycle the rpms up. With the 2 hps lights, I did not hear the Honda cycle up at all.

One thing for sure, they should throw alot of extra light on the shoreline to help with navigation.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Pix's BBB Pix's. 



Where did you get these?


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

They are the E-conolights 150w.I'llsee if I can take a pictureto show the light outputof the hps vs thehalogens.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you going to install the capacitor in the fixture or build a remote ballast box? I have 6 of these lights ordered with capacitors and a enclosure to build a remote box to mount under my deck. I want to get all the weight out of the fixture so it's not so rough on them running across the bay. After doing A LOT of research, I can't wait to get mine installed and see just how much better they are than the metal halides that I have now!!!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I ordered 4- E-conolights 150w today. Then I ordered 4- 55uf Caps to install in them.



For those that don't know, this will make them start quicker and be more efficient.



http://yhst-17357477413172.stores.yahoo.net/cafor250wa.html



Yes I know it says it's for a 250W HPS. Extensive testing has been done and the 14uf Caps for the 150w units are not as efficient.



That was a extra $54



The original lights that I picked are back ordered for 2 months.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm gonna leave the guts inside the lights for right now andziptie the capacitors to the light frame. Running just 4 of these lights and nothing else, I don't see a need for the capacitors. btw I boughtsix of the 55 capacitors.

I'll take my extra 2 lights, take the guts out and start working on the box with them.

I understand almost everything about the box, except the grounding wire coming out of the light fixtures. Where does this go?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Well using a 3 conductor wire cord it goes to the GND wire. Or your hook it to the case of the light and also hook the GND from the 3 wire cord to that point.





Still waiting on pixs.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

As X-Shark said, the 3rd wire is to ground the light. You NEED to hook this up to the ground from the generator. My lights just came in and I tested one of them without the capacitor and it pulled 3.4 amps. If the cap will drop the amperage back to about 1.7, that will about 50% load on your generator (EU2000??). I am building my remote box as we speak, just waiting on caps now......


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

Once you find out about the difference between the HPS and the metal halide light will you let me know. I have the metal halides and I was wodering if the HPS are better. The metal halide I have is super brite. I have a 400 watt metal halide and it is almost to bright. Just let me know which ones you like better


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2007)

Is the reason for the capacitors to lower amp draw on initial start up so the EU2000 will not trip its own circuit breaker or is the capacitor to lower overall amp draw while running and therefore reducing fuel consumption with less demand from the generator?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes and Yes Triple Threat. The other factor is that if you lower the amperage draw, you can add more lights with a small generator.[within the generators parameters] But that will make your fuel consumption go up.



We all want lightweight, noiseless generators. A 5000watt Colman is neither one of those. HeHe



ishmel407 While the metal halide light is brighter it has more glare. People told me I would have a bunch of glare with my Halogen's. I never found that to be true. I did find that any ripple on the water really cut down on what you could see.



I've read a lot on this subject here: http://forums.bowcountry.com/bfcforums/forumdisplay.php?f=21



I didn't read every single thread on the 15 pages but I spent about 24hrs reading.



If you were going to just gig along Pickens where the bottom is White I'd say stick with what you have, but the HPS lights cut threw murky water much better. That is what you would have in Perdio, East Bay, Upper Escambia Bay and in the Bayous.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

When you have some feed back on the caps let me know, I have had a really hard time getting all six of my hps lights to fire. I let five of them heat up then unplug the the fifth light and plug the sixth light in then plug the fifth light back in as the sixth light is warming up, it don't always work the first time around! The breaker don't trip it's more like voltage loss. I wired mine up with 14 gauge so cord and thinking of upgrading to some 10 gauge so cord.If anyone don't use their caps and want to let one go let me know, or if someone could post the specs I'm sure I can find one here at work.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

This is the one that I have ordered. Do you have several of your lights running on the same 14 gauge wire?? I checked my HPS lights without the caps and the pulled 3.4 amps at start-up. Depending on the size generator you have coupled with small wire, you could be getting voltage drop but you should see it in the brightness of the light. Do you have a clip on ammeter to check the amp draw of each set of lights?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2007)

X-Shark, Thanks for the reply,I did check out the bowcountry site and it was interesting, when I finish rigging my boat with lights I will post some pics. Thanks again


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Gnwdad I ordered these. http://yhst-17357477413172.stores.yahoo.net/cafor250wa.html



Areovox brand 4454-p 55uf 280 volt commonly used for replacement for 250 watt high pressure sodium ballast. Made in the USA. The plastic case is 43.6" tall and 1.6" in diamater round. No pb's, rated for 100c, +-3%, with no resister to protect against shock hazzard when not energized. (if you see the the case bulged or burnt looking the capacitor is likely damaged and should be replaced, Capacitors average life is 60,000 hours they deroriorate, heat and age effect them so use a capacitance meter to test the micro farrads this is very easy to do.
















These appear to be a plastic case and is the recommended site to buy from on Bowfish Country.



$10.68ea





> I have had a really hard time getting all six of my hps lights to fire.






If your running a 2000watt Honda? Your overloading it.



The Honda puts out 13.3amps. Using Wareagle's numbers of 3.4amps each. Your drawing 20.4amps.  Not good. Your overloading the unit and will burn it up.



But this is all speculation on what generator you have.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

After letting the Hps light run for about 5 minutes, it dropped back to 2.8 amps. With the caps, we should see about a 50% reduction in amperage. I think he will be fine once he gets the caps installed (if the wire is big enough). I hope my caps get here soon so I can finish my installation!!!!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, I ran the 14 gauge so cableto the the front of the boat and installed plugs for each light. All lights are on the same 14 gauge cord from the plug to the generator. I used one of the online calculators for determiningwire size, the 14 gauge is plenty big enough for the length,amps, and volts on my setup. I used a Fluke clamp on meter and was drawing 20.4 amps continuous, even after lights were on for 15 minutes. The sixth light will flicker for several minuteas tring to start then nothing, same thing if I plug in the fifth and six lights at the same time, unplug the fifth or six and the other one will fire??? I have tried it using mynormally first and second lights and same results. I 'm running a Coleman powermate 2250/1850 with 15 amp out put, its clear I'm drawing more than the rated amp load and that may be my problem. I have pluged several things in my shop with same amp draw and the generator will trip?? I'm thinking more of a voltage drop dew to the 14 gauge so cable, I would like to try a cap on one or two lights to see if theres a differance.

In an earlier reply someone was talking about the glare and lighting up the shore line for better navigation, the HPS lights will light of the shore line at 50+ yards all night long. As far as aglare there is none, but I had none with the halagons other than for rippels in the water.



> *X-Shark (7/24/2008)*Gnwdad I ordered these. http://yhst-17357477413172.stores.yahoo.net/cafor250wa.html
> 
> Areovox brand 4454-p 55uf 280 volt commonly used for replacement for 250 watt high pressure sodium ballast. Made in the USA. The plastic case is 43.6" tall and 1.6" in diamater round. No pb's, rated for 100c, +-3%, with no resister to protect against shock hazzard when not energized. (if you see the the case bulged or burnt looking the capacitor is likely damaged and should be replaced, Capacitors average life is 60,000 hours they deroriorate, heat and age effect them so use a capacitance meter to test the micro farrads this is very easy to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

The lights mounted. Using 1" zinc plated material, the mount is pretty stationary. I tried using 3/4" aluminum first but it was too wobbly.




























Each light has its own extention cord that plugs intoone oftwo - 3 wayheavy gauge cords.

The capacitors will be here tomorrow, but I'm going gigging so I'll probably just plug in 4 of the lights. I'll rig up the capacitors this weekend, probably just ziptie them to the mount, and go ahead and mount the 6th light.

Once winter gets here and gigging slows down, I'll build "the box". 

This offseason, I'm also planning on having a front railing built and a platform over the motor built for the generator.

Then I will officially sell all my fishing and hunting gear.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

GNWDAD, If you can plug a multi-tap cord or a light strip into the end of your long cord, measure the voltage with a meter and you will probably find about 90-100 volts. This makes your amp draw go up even more. 14 gauge wire is only good for 15-20 amps, so you are on the upper end of the range which will cause voltage drop in long runs. Adding caps to your lights will probably help your starting problem. 



BBB, Nice set-up. Bet she floats in SHALLOW water too. I am going to use my metal halides this weekend and wait for my caps to come in. I have almost finished my remote box and plan on installing it before next weekend.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Definately post some pics of the box.

I'm guessing that since the guts are attached, you just pull them out of the lights and place them on the board.Have on/off switches for each light mounted on the outside of the box. And run trailer harnesses for the lights.

I think I have the process in my head but would love to see some detailed pics of it. The ones on the bowfishing site show the guts but I can't see the wiring.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I 'm running a Coleman powermate 2250/1850 with 15 amp out put, its clear I'm drawing more than the rated amp load and that may be my problem.




That is your problem! Plus now we do know what your running. we were speulating before as you didn't tell us.



Your overloading the generator. Try and keep the max below that 1850.

You can burn a generator up running above the continuous power constantly.







> Using 1" zinc plated material, the mount is pretty stationary. I tried using 3/4" aluminum first but it was too wobbly.




I'm guessing that is something you had laying around? I hope you didn't go out and buy it?



It needs to be 1 1/2on to 2in wide alum. in 1/4in. You have a alum boat. Use alum.



Also round those sharp 90deg corners off. Sooner or later someone will get ripped open on them + it just looks finished. 



I've been on a boat that the bracket broke in some rough water that kicked up. It's ain't no fun seeing the light beat the Hell out of the boat and you can't do anything about it at the time.



These HPS's are more money than a $10 Halogen.



Remember they get a lot of bouncing on the trailer too.



The boat does look good. 









> 14 gauge wire is only good for 15-20 amps






The standard in household 110V circuit is 14ga for a 15amp circuit and 12ga for a 20amp circuit.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2007)

Good looking set up


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

bbb I'm like X Shark I think you need to make those brackets out of a heavier pc. of SS or Alum. 

I bet they put out a hell of lot of light 

Keep us updated on the project


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the bowfishing website X shark. I have read alot of reports and the it seemed the consensus is that the yellow light from a HPS is better at seeing in muddy water than a metal halide which is what I have. I read on the bowfishing website that they make a bulb that you can put in a metal halide light that will be yellowish liks a HPS. Does anyone know if this is true. If so I would like to get one so I will have a bulb for clear and dirty water. I spent 160 bucks on my metal halide light and I dont want to scrap it for a HPS yet.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Your looking for a bulb that is either has a 2000K or 2300K light spectrum.



That will give you a yellowish light.



What you have is more than likely in the 4300K light spectrum.



This is a brighter White.



While this pix is from a car headlight site, it still has merit as to the color spectrum of lighting.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *X-Shark (7/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> > I 'm running a Coleman powermate 2250/1850 with 15 amp out put, its clear I'm drawing more than the rated amp load and that may be my problem.
> ...


X-shark, I'm running six (6) 150 watt hps lights, thats 900 watts plus my on board charger that pulls less than 100 watts so I'm around 1000 watts. Am I missing something on the wattage or did you miss calulate on the wattage? 

Also I bought aluminum flat bar (1.5"x.25"x20') for $45 behind Town and Country Plaza for my brackets.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

> *Flounder9.75 (7/24/2008)*bbb I'm like X Shark I think you need to make those brackets out of a heavier pc. of SS or Alum.


Good thing its only money. I'm about to make a 40 mile drive to work and then a 40 mile drive to the coast. Then a 80 mile ride home. I'll let you know how many lights I leave on the side of the road.

The reason I scrapped the aluminum idea was because when I bent the 3/4 inch piece, it had stress cracks on the bend and again it was flimsy. Guess I'll make my 6th trip to Home Depot in 4 days and pick up some thicker/wide strap aluminum and make the frames out of it while the kids take a nap.

Hope its a long nap because I should havecapacitors to install too.

Last night I did a test run on the Honda 2000 and I turned one light at a time on. When I got to the 5th light, the Honda tripped. But the 4th light hadn't completely warmed up yet so I did it again letting 4 lights get warm and then plugging the 5th in. No problem doing it that way.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *bbb (7/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Flounder9.75 (7/24/2008)*bbb I'm like X Shark I think you need to make those brackets out of a heavier pc. of SS or Alum.
> ...




bbb 

I understand the money thing for sure ( that's why I'm runnin Halos) And Alum don't bend real good,that's why I suggested SS. I would ck some scrap yards or fab shops for some scraps. I made mine from some scrap plate I found just cut them out the size I wanted with a disc grinder with a cut off wheel,


----------



## pensadawg (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys should check with Timmy at Breeze Fab. He has some Alum and SS scraps around the shop that he may be willing to sell cheap. He could also weld up some nice looking brackets for not a lot of money and do it pretty quickly. Give him a call or find him on the forum under Breeze Fabricators. Rick.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Gnwdad Without measuring everything, I can't tell you. But you have exceeded something.


----------

